# miami fans, is this old news?



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2011)

http://miami.247sports.com/Article/NCAA-to-Question-UM-35464


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 15, 2011)

Some people believe this will be the "10" that is being advertised on Yahoo sports..

Well see..


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Some people believe this will be the "10" that is being advertised on Yahoo sports..
> 
> Well see..



i have no clue what you're talking about, please explain.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 15, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> i have no clue what you're talking about, please explain.




Charles Robinson of Yahoo sports has been bragging all summer that he has a number of big time stories coming out this summer.    He is usually pretty good with his stories..  Meaning them being right.

He predicted the Ohio State story as well as the stuff about Oregon.  He said the Ohio State Story was a 7 on a scale of 1-10 and in August, there would be a 10 coming out.  

Of course everyone thought, and a lot wanted, it to be Auburn and Cam.  But now, it looks like it could be Miami

Apparently, local sleezeball who operated a ponzi scheme was dishing out goodies to Miami players - and now that he is a reformed prisoner he is dishing out dirt to the NCAA and Robinson.   A local reporter in Miami is stating that Robinson has been down there working on this story for a while

But who knows...   Just a rumor till we see something real.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2011)

10-4


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 15, 2011)

Probably true! But I hope not, but heck, it happens everywhere in some fashion. He sounds like a jam up crook.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 15, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> Probably true! But I hope not, but heck, it happens everywhere in some fashion. He sounds like a jam up crook.




To me, the worst scumbags are the ones who kiss and tell..


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 15, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> To me, the worst scumbags are the ones who kiss and tell..



Yeah, he's trying to get out of as much trouble as he can and turn a dollar somehow.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, two way to look at this...

#1:
The guy is a scuzbag felon and is just moaning about sour grapes and nothing serious ever happened.  50% chance...

#2: 
Miami is just like every other school in the NCAA and we got caught with our hands in the cookie jar and gave our players some "stuff" 50% chance...


The sad part about choice #2 is that we have SUCKED since about 2003 so I guess even in cheating we can't field a decent football team.

I have been digging for two days into every UM source I have in the program, around the program, and the folks who "know" the program and I've gotten everything from the folks that don't seem worried to the folks that have their lips sealed like Fort Knox....not good. In fairness it has been a 50/50 mix.

Unlike "certain" posters around here if we cheated....I'm gonna say we cheated, I'm not gonna call everyone from Yahoo, Espn, and the newspaper salesman liars.....  Be rest assured of that.  I'm proud of my program NO MATTER WHAT!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 15, 2011)

Its just a wait and see thing...   Who knows what to believe any more.   

Hopefully it is nothing.   I did see where Tony Barnhardt is at UM today trying to dig up what he can.   The buzzards are circling.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 15, 2011)

Not a Miami fan, but yes old. I remember reading about it last year.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 15, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Unlike "certain" posters around here if we cheated....I'm gonna say we cheated, I'm not gonna call everyone from Yahoo, Espn, and the newspaper salesman liars.....  Be rest assured of that.  I'm proud of my program NO MATTER WHAT!!!



You can goahead and say Snooker.
 If you WERE referring to me, I have never said OSU didn't cheat, EVER. What I did say was that, althouth the Tats for change issue was against ncaa rules, it was petty in nature becuase they traded their own stuff.  

I have always said I was severely disappointed in Tressel and was OK with whatever happened to him or the university because of his actions. HOWEVER, I defended OSU based on all the PURE HATE fans were spewing as they ate up every grain of corn ESPIN slung around not caring if it was true or not. If you want to turn that into a under handed slap implying I have said they never cheated thats fine.

I hope for your sake, UM is not guilty of one single infraction. As much as you made sure I knew how much you think OSU is full of a bunch of cheaters from top to bottom the last 8 months, I know you would have to turn your back on UM if anything close to that story is true.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 15, 2011)

It may have been old news, I didnt see it before, but it is new news now.   Looks bad but until the proof is there, its just rumors.



http://www.cbssports.com/collegefoo...-boosters-claims-that-miami-players-took-cash


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 15, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> You can goahead and say Snooker.
> I know you would have to turn your back on UM if anything close to that story is true.



First off, let me say this. If I made it through the pell grant scandal which included SI running a front page story stating the reasons my beloved University should drop their football program AND the aftermath of LaRandy ShanCoker,  I can make it through anything. 

That being said, here is what my people are telling me. 
The University of Miami Athletic Department has conducted ongoing Internal investigations into the allegations being made by convicted Ponzi schemer Nevin Shapiro over the past 12 months and has not been able to find legitimacy to any of them. The conclusion is that the charges are either fabricated or individuals are refusing to admit to them or a combination of both.
There has been ongoing dialog with the NCAA Enforcement office on the issue throughout the year and extensive documentation of the internal investigations also has been provided. So NCAA investigators who reportedly checked into town on Monday to ask some questions of their own were not starting from scratch as new reports came to light that Shapiro is now claiming to have entertained players on his yacht and to have bought them gifts such as suits and jewelry.

Miami also has provided the NCAA with extensive documentation on the programs it has in place to educate athletes on NCAA rules that include relationships with boosters in an effort to show that its compliance department is fully committed to institutional control


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 15, 2011)

I hate to sound like the cheater here but Writing a book on how you helped a college football program cheat is grounds for a serious tail whipping.   

That is really pathetic if you ask me.   Maybe its just me.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 15, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I hate to sound like the cheater here but Writing a book on how you helped a college football program cheat is grounds for a serious tail whipping.
> 
> That is really pathetic if you ask me.   Maybe its just me.



AND Mr. Shapiro was transferred to Miami Dade correctional facility today....

A TON of Ole Canes fans reliving the 80' in that joint.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Aug 15, 2011)

Unlike "certain" posters around here if we cheated....I'm gonna say we cheated, I'm not gonna call everyone from Yahoo, Espn, and the newspaper salesman liars.....  Be rest assured of that.  I'm proud of my program NO MATTER WHAT!!![/QUOTE]
Good for you!!!  I stand by my team no matter what, even when we lose to Auburn!
ROLL TIDE!!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 15, 2011)

Sniper Bob said:


> , even when we lose to Auburn!




Happens alot.   



JK.  I agree with you.  If it happens.  It happens.  Nothing you can do about it.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Aug 15, 2011)

Has there ever been a 10 month period with this many "serious" allegations/infractions?  Seems like every week there's another that we'll be waiting a year on to see if it comes to fruit.

..and what's the deal with recruits getting suits everywhere as an extra benefit these days.  Guess it could be worse for bama and UM..they could be gettin tats and weed. (insert sweater vest image here).


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yawn! What's new?


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Aug 15, 2011)

On espn now. Coming up.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 16, 2011)

I hope they throw this guy back in jail.  A complete jerk and crook now trying to spread out his issues...

You dont kiss and tell.   Just shut up and move on.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 16, 2011)

Other than UNLV, I cannot think of a more corrupt environment in which to run a Major College football program.
I'm not condemning UM, just stating that it is exceedingly difficult to "police" all of the so called "boosters"  connected to the University...and if you look at Miami, or South Florida for that matter, the probablility of a corruptive influence is off the charts.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 16, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Other than UNLV, I cannot think of a more corrupt environment in which to run a Major College football program.
> I'm not condemning UM, just stating that it is exceedingly difficult to "police" all of the so called "boosters"  connected to the University...and if you look at Miami, or South Florida for that matter, the probablility of a corruptive influence is off the charts.



I was thinking the same thing. I do alot of contracting with FDOT and we don't even dare to venture south of West Palm. The level of corruption is much higher than anywhere else.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 16, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Miami also has provided the NCAA with extensive documentation on the programs it has in place to educate athletes on NCAA rules that include relationships with boosters in an effort to show that its compliance department is fully committed to institutional control



That is why OSU didn't get hit with LOIC. Alot of fans don't understand what has to take place for a school to get hit with that. It's not about how many times a player does wrong and is caught or if a coach lies, even to the ncaa. Even though a coach does represent the school, the ncaa looks at the compliance office first and what they may have known. If its proven they didn't know, just like the OSU case, then they won't hit them with LOIC. 

It has all to do with how well the school interacts with the ncaa, documentation of programs in place, educating players of what is an infraction and follow up. It is impossible for a school to get hit with LOIC with these functions in place coupled with open and frequent dialogue with the ncaa. THAT IS WHY OSU self reports as much as any school in the nation. The ncaa said as much.

This explains exactly why USC did get hit with LOIC. Would not work with the ncaa, would not provide info to the ncaa when asked in a timely fashion, and most of all, one of the worst compliance offices in the country as well as being severely understaffed.

It sounds like UM is on top of the compliance issues and working very closely with the ncaa. Unlikely that anything severe would come from this even if alot of it is true but the school didn't know.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 16, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> That is why OSU didn't get hit with LOIC. Alot of fans don't understand what has to take place for a school to get hit with that. It's not about how many times a player does wrong and is caught or if a coach lies, even to the ncaa. Even though a coach does represent the school, the ncaa looks at the compliance office first and what they may have known. If its proven they didn't know, just like the OSU case, then they won't hit them with LOIC.
> 
> It has all to do with how well the school interacts with the ncaa, documentation of programs in place, educating players of what is an infraction and follow up. It is impossible for a school to get hit with LOIC with these functions in place coupled with open and frequent dialogue with the ncaa. THAT IS WHY OSU self reports as much as any school in the nation. The ncaa said as much.
> 
> ...



From what I'm hearing from my folks Snook, if we make it out of this alive I'll NEVER make another snide OSu cheating or Fiesta bowl comment ever again.  I've heard as much as $10k to some former and current players.

Frankly is it was a pay for play scenario this guy Shapiro needs to get some of his money back. At least Aub. got a ring out of the deal.

And yes..It is almost impossible to do anything in Miami/Dade County successfully and not have some level of corruption involved.  Unfortunate fact of life.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 16, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> From what I'm hearing from my folks Snook, if we make it out of this alive I'll NEVER make another snide OSu cheating or Fiesta bowl comment ever again.  I've heard as much as $10k to some former and current players.
> 
> Frankly is it was a pay for play scenario this guy Shapiro needs to get some of his money back. At least Aub. got a ring out of the deal.
> 
> And yes..It is almost impossible to do anything in Miami/Dade County successfully and not have some level of corruption involved.  Unfortunate fact of life.



I hate to hear it for UM. I have never liked them but if I'm honest, it's becuase they won so much and were so cocky about it. What's sad is the school really has tried to do a good job of cleaning up their image and then they find out about this scumbag. Hopefully they can come out of this wothout to much damage.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 16, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> At least Aub. got a ring out of the deal.





Dont drag us into your mess you bunch of cheaters...  

So far, almost every Div1 team has been hit with violations except Auburn since Cam arrived .  

It will be more than hilarious if nothing happens to us and all you cheaters get busted.  I promise, promise, that I will remind you regularly if that happens.


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 16, 2011)

Alright fellas, that's enough of the U and OSU get along time!


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 16, 2011)

I think this is the general consensus but we are trying to be nice for once.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 16, 2011)

MIAMI -- Miami Hurricanes coach Al Golden says some of his players may have made mistakes that prompted an NCAA investigation into convicted Ponzi schemer Nevin Shapiro's role with the program.


http://espn.go.com/college-football...es-coach-al-golden-says-players-made-mistakes


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 16, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> MIAMI -- Miami Hurricanes coach Al Golden says some of his players may have made mistakes that prompted an NCAA investigation into convicted Ponzi schemer Nevin Shapiro's role with the program.
> 
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...es-coach-al-golden-says-players-made-mistakes





If this is true, the players must somehow be punished.  Not just the team and fans....     They should not get off scott free


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 16, 2011)

Twitter has been blowing up lately...   

TheBigLead Jason Mcintyre by TheRealParkeQua Hearing Yahoo's @DanWetzel & @CharlesRobinson will be lowering the boom on Miami in the next 12 hours. Be very afraid, Hurricanes fans


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 16, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> Alright fellas, that's enough of the U and OSU get along time!




 Your right. The U is full of a bunch of cheaters from top to bottom. We are gonna kick their tales in a few weeks!!!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 16, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Your right. The U is full of a bunch of cheaters from top to bottom. We are gonna kick their tales in a few weeks!!!!!



Probably so, we can't even cheat and win.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 16, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Twitter has been blowing up lately...
> 
> TheBigLead Jason Mcintyre by TheRealParkeQua Hearing Yahoo's @DanWetzel & @CharlesRobinson will be lowering the boom on Miami in the next 12 hours. Be very afraid, Hurricanes fans



Twitter also had Gruden to Miami for about 2 days.

Not saying UM's not gonna get smacked but I'll hold judgement until the NCAA spews forth with their crap.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 16, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Twitter also had Gruden to Miami for about 2 days.
> 
> Not saying UM's not gonna get smacked but I'll hold judgement until the NCAA spews forth with their crap.




Im with you....


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 16, 2011)

Well here is the Robinson story Miami.   I have not fully read it but what little I did does not sound good if they can prove any of this crap...   If this guy proves any of this and Miami is smacked because of it.  I hope somehow, he gets his for it..

http://sports.yahoo.com/investigati...miami_booster_details_illicit_benefits_081611


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 16, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Well here is the Robinson story Miami.   I have not fully read it but what little I did does not sound good if they can prove any of this crap...   If this guy proves any of this and Miami is smacked because of it.  I hope somehow, he gets his for it..
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/investigati...miami_booster_details_illicit_benefits_081611



Well, it's been a fun couple of decades folks.  Nice knowing you.  

The NCAA is gonna slap us TWICE as hard as uSC if half of that crap is true.

Larry Coker, Randy Shannon.... YOU FAIL AT LIFE!!!!  DIAF!!   Clean Program my shiny white hiney.

Sooooo mad right know.  At least through all of this you would expect to win a title..even a CONFERENCE title.

I'm going to drink myself into a stupor.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 16, 2011)

> • Abortion: In one instance, Shapiro described taking a player to the Pink Pony strip club and paying for a dancer to engage in sex with the athlete. In the ensuing weeks, Shapiro said the dancer called one of his security providers and informed him that the player had gotten her pregnant during the incident. Shapiro said he gave the dancer $500 to have an abortion performed, without notifying the player of the incident.
> 
> “I was doing him a favor,” the booster said. “That idiot might have wanted to keep [the baby].”
> 
> Due to the sensitivity of the allegation, Yahoo! Sports has chosen not to name the player allegedly involved.



Wow if true.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 16, 2011)

SMu South.....

Death Penalty here we come...


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 16, 2011)

http://sports.yahoo.com/top/expertsarchive?author=Charles+Robinson

Here is the rest of it. Looks pretty solid.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2011)

The Bama boards are blowing up with people wanting Stoutland and Pannuzio fired immediately.
What a mess this is gonna be......


----------



## stravis (Aug 16, 2011)

Where does the NCAA even begin? If half of it is true and verifiable, I can't even imagine what the NCAA will do to them.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Well, it's been a fun couple of decades folks.  Nice knowing you.
> 
> The NCAA is gonna slap us TWICE as hard as uSC if half of that crap is true.
> 
> ...



I did that for most of the Mike Dubose era at Bama. The key is to pace yourself.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 16, 2011)

I bet Golden isn't to happy right now !


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I did that for most of the Mike Dubose era at Bama. The key is to pace yourself.






Laughing while I can...


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Aug 16, 2011)

WOW!!  They said this was a "10"??  On what scale...one to seven??  Holy smokes.  On top of UM it reaches across two sports and multiple teams now.  I'd say with the amount of time and the documents yahoo has been scaveging over there's atleast a good portion of this that is true.  On top of that..yahoo didn't report the stuff they could verify.  WOW!!


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 16, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Your right. The U is full of a bunch of cheaters from top to bottom. We are gonna kick their tales in a few weeks!!!!!



OMG :


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 16, 2011)

I wish I could post what I want to say!

To heck with it!


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't think they'll get the death penalty, but I think they get knocked down so far that they won't be able to compete.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 17, 2011)

To the NCAA..... PROVE IT PUNKS!!!!

The U family is coming together and keeping their mouths SHUT.   

Come and get us you unfair, inconsistent, bias SCUM!!!!

You think I was cocky before.... It's time to go 1980's style UM around here.

National Championship or NOTHING!!!

Ride or Die!!!

Cane Fan for life!!!

Edit... I'm taking the real Uncle Luke's take on this... man tells it like it is.
http://blogs.miaminewtimes.com/riptide/2011/08/nevin_shapiro_can_kiss_my_Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.php


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> To the NCAA..... PROVE IT PUNKS!!!!
> 
> The U family is coming together and keeping their mouths SHUT.
> 
> ...



Luther Campbell is "Uncle Luke"? 
 I wish i still had "The U" on DVR because i could have sworn Luther at least hinted that he did spend some money on the players.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 17, 2011)

Man after reading part of the article that's a lot of specific information he is providing.


----------



## yelojaket (Aug 17, 2011)

Okay SEC, you can have the pile of trash they call "the U" now. 

Seriously, if even a tenth of this is substantiated, and I believe it will, can the ACC use it to rid ourselves of them?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 17, 2011)

THUG U CHEATED????????? nooooooooo


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 17, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> I don't think they'll get the death penalty, but I think they get knocked down so far that they won't be able to compete.



The NCAA has stated that they probably will never execute the "death" penalty again (too much lost revenue)


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 17, 2011)

I realize he's one of our biggest rival's new coach, but you kinda have to feel bad for Golden.  Some of what he said when going to practice this morning (from ESPN ACC blogs):


Golden said he did not read the Yahoo! Sports story published Tuesday, and he did not feel blindsided by the allegations. However, he did say that if university officials had known about any of this, they should have told him before he was hired. Still, Golden said he and his family are happy at Miami.

He's trying to be diplomatic, but I'm sure he's ticked.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 17, 2011)

yelojaket said:


> Okay SEC, you can have the pile of trash they call "the U" now.
> 
> Seriously, if even a tenth of this is substantiated, and I believe it will, can the ACC use it to rid ourselves of them?



Hey, isn't star wars on somewhere?  Go watch and show some respect for a team CLEARLY your superior.

News Flash... Nobody cares what you believe.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 17, 2011)

Just deal with it baby....


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 17, 2011)

ChiefOsceola said:


> I realize he's one of our biggest rival's new coach, but you kinda have to feel bad for Golden.  Some of what he said when going to practice this morning (from ESPN ACC blogs):
> 
> 
> Golden said he did not read the Yahoo! Sports story published Tuesday, and he did not feel blindsided by the allegations. However, he did say that if university officials had known about any of this, they should have told him before he was hired. Still, Golden said he and his family are happy at Miami.
> ...



Wow, i can't imagine how Golden feels rite now!


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 17, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Just deal with it baby....


----------



## 308-MIKE (Aug 17, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> To the NCAA..... PROVE IT PUNKS!!!!
> 
> The U family is coming together and keeping their mouths SHUT.
> 
> ...





i just read robinson's article. the only thing i could think was "wow". for the past couple years, i've taken exception to some of the things you've said about the buckeyes, but when it comes to something that looks this bad, i feel for you. i hope that most of these aren't true, because if not, the u is in for a world of hurt. hang tough, i'm hoping for the best for your team. i wouldn't wish this on that other um.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 17, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Just deal with it baby....


funny stuff right there. You guys are gonna get killed by NCAA.


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 17, 2011)

I think we are gonna get hit by the mother load!


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 17, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> I think we are gonna get hit by the mother load!



As long as Golden does it with both middle fingers in the air yelling yippee ky yay I'm find with it!!!!  After the 90's stuff we came back and won the NC. 

BRING IT!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 17, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> As long as Golden does it with both middle fingers in the air yelling yippee ky yay I'm find with it!!!!  After the 90's stuff we came back and won the NC.
> 
> BRING IT!!!



I'd be careful giving the middle finger to the NCAA, Paul Johnson didn't even raise it halfway during our investigation and look what it got us.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2011)

ChiefOsceola said:


> I realize he's one of our biggest rival's new coach, but you kinda have to feel bad for Golden.  Some of what he said when going to practice this morning (from ESPN ACC blogs):
> 
> 
> Golden said he did not read the Yahoo! Sports story published Tuesday, and he did not feel blindsided by the allegations. However, he did say that if university officials had known about any of this, they should have told him before he was hired. Still, Golden said he and his family are happy at Miami.
> ...


It's gonna be interesting to see what Shalala's response to all this will be.
From one of the articles:
Nevin Shapiro said this photo was taken during a basketball fundraiser in 2008, in which the booster donated $50,000 to the program. From left to right are men’s basketball coach Frank Haith, Shapiro and University of Miami president Donna Shalala. Shalala is holding Shapiro’s donation check, which the booster has said was entirely comprised of Ponzi funds.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 17, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'd be careful giving the middle finger to the NCAA, Paul Johnson didn't even raise it halfway during our investigation and look what it got us.



While I agree....

1.) The pictures. -- Every booster in America gets pictures with players, photo ops, autographs, memorabilia etc. Those prove nothing.

2.) Checks to coaches: Those were all voided out. None were cashed, except for Clint Hurtts. However, Shapiro did state that Hurtt's check was a loan and that Hurtt paid him back. 

3.) All players denying or not talking. Only exception if fatass Tyrone Moss. He never should have admitted to taking $1,000. So far, he's the only idiot that has proven anything.

4.) VERY large sums of money given are alleged. I am not sure if those were given in checks or cash. I assume cash, however. IF it is true and players took it, I assume at least Shapiro was smart enough to give it in cash because at that time he did not want to hurt the program.

5.) Miami rejected his donation of $150,000.

6.) The receipts: So far they have proven zero. Large dinner receipts = could have been anybody. Why are there no photos of these huge dinner occasions? Even if there is a photo of many Canes players eating out, still doesn't prove Shaprio paid for them. Same thing with the nightclubs.

7.) NOTHING ever leaked out? 8 years of time and not one word got out to anybody? How realistic is that? A kid gets $20,000k...what is he going to do? He's going to show that sh1t off and tell everybody about it. Why no iFlip videos from these yacht parties? All kids have cell cameras and videos now. I haven't heard of any pictures or videos.


That's about all we have heard so far. Nothing seems to be really holding up with exception to Moss's running his fat mouth. I'm sure more will come out, but so far it's not time to panic over a $1,000 payment.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 17, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> That's about all we have heard so far. Nothing seems to be really holding up with exception to Moss's running his fat mouth. I'm sure more will come out, but so far it's not time to panic over a $1,000 payment.



But but...where this is smoke there is ____ .  I would fix some of the spelling in that post...I think you have an extra 1 in there somewhere.... 

I wouldn't take it personally, you hopefully had nothing to do with any of this...  The true victims end up being the fans.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 17, 2011)

The names of the 12 current players who've been named as being tied to Shapiro.  This could be really bad for Miami's season...as I assume these guys will be sitting out for fear of forfeiting games they played in if this plays out as true.

Safeties Ray-Ray Armstrong & Vaughn Telemaque, WRs Travis Benjamin & Aldarius Johnson, QB Jacory Harris, LB Sean Spence, DT Marcus Forston, Jr, CB JoJo Nicolas & 4 others.  

http://eye-on-collegefootball.blogs.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/24156338/31363505


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 17, 2011)

Not sure how golden this era is gonna be after all


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 17, 2011)

If the allegations pan out to be true, I suspect Golden will step down before his name gets dragged through the mud.

I feel bad for all  the recruits too. They will all be looking for new teams. Major OUCH baby !


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 17, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> If the allegations pan out to be true, I suspect Golden will step down before his name gets dragged through the mud.
> 
> I feel bad for all  the recruits too. They will all be looking for new teams. Major OUCH baby !



The thing is that UM will be half way or all the way though the entire season before any repurcussions of this is ever heard.


----------



## donjuan (Aug 17, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> While I agree....
> 
> 1.) The pictures. -- Every booster in America gets pictures with players, photo ops, autographs, memorabilia etc. Those prove nothing.
> 
> ...



Face it..... The Golden Era is about to receive a "golden shower."

What you left out....

-Corroborating witnesses including neighbors and the ex-girlfriend. (Just wait until some dancer swoops in for her fifteen minutes of fame)

-Pictures of players using his personal yacht.

-A picture of Shalala holding a $50,000.00 check donated by Mr. Shapiro that was reportedly written from the Ponzi scheme funds.

-The Access Sports benefits........

This is all from the same journalist that brought down USC and Reggie with much less information.
He also left out information that could not be verified.

Also do you really know what the NCAA has or has not confirmed? I don't but this is ugly..... real ugly.

The first stage is denial.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 17, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> The thing is that UM will be half way or all the way though the entire season before any repurcussions of this is ever heard.



do you think the players in question will be held out, or do you think they will chance having the games they win, forfeited?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 17, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> The thing is that UM will be half way or all the way though the entire season before any repurcussions of this is ever heard.



If you see a train coming at you wayyy before it gets close..youd move out of its way right? Same with Golden..he sees the train coming and if hes smart he gets out before the first snap. IMO


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 17, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> do you think the players in question will be held out, or do you think they will chance having the games they win, forfeited?



I don't see the 12 current players whos names have been tied to this seeing the field this year.  Some of those are big names too.  Just can't see Miami risking adding on additional penalties (forfeits/vacating wins for the 2011 season) when the stink is already in the air.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 17, 2011)

toyota4x4h said:


> If you see a train coming at you wayyy before it gets close..youd move out of its way right? Same with Golden..he sees the train coming and if hes smart he gets out before the first snap. IMO



I think he waits for the UGA position to open up week 3.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 17, 2011)

toyota4x4h said:


> If you see a train coming at you wayyy before it gets close..youd move out of its way right? Same with Golden..he sees the train coming and if hes smart he gets out before the first snap. IMO



i doubt he'd walk away from these kids before the season is over.  he has done no wrong and his name isn't going to be linked with the dirt.  if the ncaa finds all this to be true and comes down hard on um, then golden can and should  leave, without penalty.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 17, 2011)

ChiefOsceola said:


> I don't see the 12 current players whos names have been tied to this seeing the field this year.  Some of those are big names too.  Just can't see Miami risking adding on additional penalties (forfeits/vacating wins for the 2011 season) when the stink is already in the air.



that was my thought as well.

i bet the 2012 um recruits are receiving a bunch of phone calls from other schools about now.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 17, 2011)

How I felt when I first heard the news...


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 17, 2011)

donjuan said:


> Face it..... The Golden Era is about to receive a "golden shower."
> 
> What you left out....
> 
> ...



I'm gonna help you out with this one because you are obviously not in the law profession...or at least for your monetary sake, I hope not...   The above in red should help you sleep a little better....  Call me when you get some real evidence from somewhere OTHER than ESpin. (Shout out to Snook, I'm with you bro!!)

And ANOTHER thing....

Why overlook the part where Shapiro says the SEC cannot be touched in terms of money? It flows like a river, and nobody can compete with their ability to pay recruits?

The media will take every word Shapiro takes as gospel, as long as it is hammering Miami.  But of all the 100 hours of prison interviews, we'll just overlook this one part about the SEC. But yeah, everything else is 100% factual.


----------



## donjuan (Aug 17, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I'm gonna help you out with this one because you are obviously not in the law profession...or at least for your monetary sake, I hope not...   The above in red should help you sleep a little better....  Call me when you get some real evidence from somewhere OTHER than ESpin. (Shout out to Snook, I'm with you bro!!)
> 
> And ANOTHER thing....
> 
> ...



Not in the law profession.. But if I need legal in Winterhaven I'll be sure not to look you up. You post pretty regularly thoughout the day and I wouldn't want my attorney's message board oracles to trump my needs. Sorry I'll pass!

But yes, it is obvious you are more "in the know" and are closer to the situation than the rest of us. I just wanted to make sure those situations had explantions. Thanks for the insight.

Maybe since Lil' Luke is gone and you are close to the program, you know "not your average tailgating fan", you can be Big Teddy Dupay. From what I hear they need someone to run the team on the field and be recognized for the Ohio State game!

FYI- I could care less what happens in SEC. When they cheat at least they win.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 17, 2011)

donjuan said:


> Maybe since Lil' Luke is gone and you are close to the program, you know "not your average tailgating fan", you can be Big Teddy Dupay. From what I hear they need someone to run the team on the field and be recognized for the Ohio State game!



Unlike Mr. Shapiro I have no desire to spend my free time with 18-20yr. old athletic boys.

No desire to be a booster either, While Donna Shalala (The Troll President of UM) is there. She is so liberal she makes Obama look like George W.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 17, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Unlike Mr. Shapiro I have no desire to spend my free time with 18-20yr. old athletic boys.
> 
> No desire to be a booster either, While Donna Shalala (The Troll President of UM) is there. She is so liberal she makes Obama look like George W.



This is gonna be bad, really bad, no matter how you look at it.

A jersey got 4 games. A house and a car (or whatever it was) got 4 years probation. What does an abortion get?


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 17, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> This is gonna be bad, really bad, no matter how you look at it.
> 
> A jersey got 4 games. A house and a car (or whatever it was) got 4 years probation. What does an abortion get?



An "alleged" abortion for a player that even Shapiro didnt name?

How exactly is that gonna show up on a bank statement or cc receipt?


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 17, 2011)

All this means to me is my Noles are gonna be hanging 50+ a game on the Sugar Canes for the next 10 seasons.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 17, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> An "alleged" abortion for a player that even Shapiro didnt name?
> 
> How exactly is that gonna show up on a bank statement or cc receipt?



May not be a bank statement, may show up in person. Just sayin....


----------



## builderrwc (Aug 17, 2011)

I am loving this...just saying! Now if they would only move to the SEC life would be almost perfect.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 17, 2011)

Woodsman69 said:


> All this means to me is my Noles are gonna be hanging 50+ a game on the Sugar Canes for the next 10 seasons.



Was wondering when you'd show up. 

Maybe this will give you a chance to catch up in the national title race. 

Who am I kidding...   Once a clown college, always a clown college.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 17, 2011)

builderrwc said:


> I am loving this...just saying! Now if they would only move to the SEC life would be almost perfect.



As usual, call me when you win something.... Just saying. 

Until then your just another wannabe scavenging for scraps.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 18, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I think he waits for the UGA position to open up week 3.



Toyo is a Vol fan.  You Tech fans even mess up trash talk.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 18, 2011)

I know right dually lol I dont care. I saw them interview some former players last night on espn..Rolle and Vilma. They seemed to be hiding stuff. Both of them said "thats behind me that dont concern me anymore I dont wanna talk about it at this time". Seems to me theyd atleast deny it huh which they didnt.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 18, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> Toyo is a Vol fan.  You Tech fans even mess up trash talk.



It wasn't meant at Toyo..if you don't get it don't worry about it.   We can go back over it during week 3.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 18, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> It wasn't meant at Toyo..if you don't get it don't worry about it.   We can go back over it during week 3.



No, A GT fan was talking trash about UGA to a Vol fan because they thought he was a UGA fan.   I thought tech grads were supposed to be smart.   That's like me going to a Mets/Braves game and yelling "the Yankees suck"  to the Mets players.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 19, 2011)

The NCAA told Miami administrators that, in light of allegations made by a former Hurricanes booster, it will consider invoking its "willful violators" clause and make an exception to the four-year statute of limitations on violations, Yahoo! Sports reported Thursday night.

The NCAA's four-year statute of limitations doesn't apply when there is a pattern of willful violations that continues into the past four years. In the Miami case, the NCAA could investigate back to early 2002


http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/6873380/ncaa-told-miami-look-four-years


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 19, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> The NCAA told Miami administrators that, in light of allegations made by a former Hurricanes booster, it will consider invoking its "willful violators" clause and make an exception to the four-year statute of limitations on violations, Yahoo! Sports reported Thursday night.
> 
> The NCAA's four-year statute of limitations doesn't apply when there is a pattern of willful violations that continues into the past four years. In the Miami case, the NCAA could investigate back to early 2002
> 
> ...




Right know people are taking what is essentially the word of the Prosecuting Attorney. Yahoo stands to nothing but benefit from this story so they sensationalize it and add to it as much and for as long as they can.

What's not getting reported is the side of the Defense.  Nobody wants to hear that side of it. Nobody wants to here that if this was in a court of law if would never make it in front of a judge. Nobody wants to hear that 99% of the evidence from that pathological liar so far has been proven to be incorrect, consequential, or a flat out lie.  

I'm not gonna post what I already have, but UM knew about this guy, they self reported to the NCAA when HE called UM trying to extort money. It has been proven he tried to extort money from past players.  The guy is what you would find on the bottom of your shoe after walking Bourbon St. at 4am at Mardi Gra.... He is Scum.


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 19, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> The guy is what you would find on the bottom of your shoe after walking Bourbon St. at 4am at Mardi Gra.... He is Scum.



He actually represents UM very well IMO.


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 19, 2011)

This is who the U is so deal with it!


----------



## donjuan (Aug 19, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I'm not gonna post what I already have, but UM knew about this guy, they self reported to the NCAA when HE called UM trying to extort money. It has been proven he tried to extort money from past players.  The guy is what you would find on the bottom of your shoe after walking Bourbon St. at 4am at Mardi Gra.... He is Scum.



So your "university" allows scum to lead the team out of the tunnel and allows the AD to publicly recognize scum during the game? 

If you lie down with dogs, you will get up with fleas.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 19, 2011)

Woodsman69 said:


> He actually represents UM very well IMO.



Just wanted to let you know that your the hardest poster on this board not to respond to personally. 

As an FSu supporter you give your school a worse name than any other Nole on this board.  

You attack with no basis or fact only pure moronic dribble. Nothing you post even comes close to being beneficial to the sports forum or society in general.  Your post truly are a waste of Internet bandwidth.  

In other words... Shove off.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 19, 2011)

donjuan said:


> So your "university" allows scum to lead the team out of the tunnel and allows the AD to publicly recognize scum during the game?
> 
> If you lie down with dogs, you will get up with fleas.



Have a ton of experience with laying with dogs do you?

Shapiro bilked over $900 MILLION out of some very intelligent people. I never said he was dumb. I said he was scum. 

Italicize University all you want. You only show your intelligence by challenging the credentials of one of the top ranked educational schools in the south east and the country.  

Pile on with the rest of the country.... Bring it.  It's all about the U....and I relish it.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 22, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Call me when you get some real evidence from somewhere OTHER than ESpin. (Shout out to Snook, I'm with you bro!!)
> 
> .



I feel for you man. I know you have ripped on my buckeyes but I really do hate to see any fan have to deal with this kind of junk. All us fans want is some good football and all this other junk just ruins the game.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 22, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> I feel for you man. I know you have ripped on my buckeyes but I really do hate to see any fan have to deal with this kind of junk. All us fans want is some good football and all this other junk just ruins the game.



I'm not ripping anyone anymore that contributes beneficial and insightful information to a thread/discussion. You, Spots, etc.   

I have never in my life seen a story so run with in the news without any real information.  This yahoo story is literally falling apart to pieces yet you will hear NONE of it in the mainstream media.  Very similar with what happened to OSU...and I feel for you Snook, I see exactly what you have been screaming all along.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 22, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I have never in my life seen a story so run with in the news without any real information. .



Sounds familiar.   Hahaha


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 22, 2011)

Buh, buh, but...... I read it on the internet, so it MUST be all true.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 22, 2011)

15 players...

http://espn.go.com/college-football...iami-hurricanes-say-15-athletes-investigation


----------



## stravis (Aug 22, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> All us fans want is some good football and all this other junk just ruins the game.



Best post I've seen on this forum.


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 22, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Just wanted to let you know that your the hardest poster on this board not to respond to personally.
> 
> As an FSu supporter you give your school a worse name than any other Nole on this board.
> 
> ...



Think what you will but my Noles will still hang 50+ on y'all for the next ten years or so!


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 22, 2011)

Woodsman69 said:


> Think what you will but my Noles will still hang 50+ on y'all for the next ten years or so!



The only thing your gonna be hangin is your ugly head. 

UM owns the overal record against FreeShoes. 
UM owns the National Championship numbers in MULTIPLE sports. 

Get a grip, go tar the roof of your single wide.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 22, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> 15 players...
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...iami-hurricanes-say-15-athletes-investigation



12 Football

3 Basketball.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 23, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> 12 Football
> 
> 3 Basketball.



So when they shut down a football program, does the NCAA confiscate the championship trophies...or do you just box them up and put them in storage?


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 23, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Get a grip, go tar the roof of your single wide.



 Sorry woodsmen it just caught me at the right moment.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 23, 2011)

stravis said:


> Best post I've seen on this forum.



Well, hopefully that makes up for the other 20 posts that alot on here think were the worst.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 24, 2011)

alphachief said:


> So when they shut down a football program, does the NCAA confiscate the championship trophies...or do you just box them up and put them in storage?



You would love that wouldn't you. 

There's plenty of room in FSu's trophy cabinet isn't there....


----------

